# Thank you. :)



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

There are so many people here who I wish I could give a great big hug to! I have been bummed lately because of certain things, but you people sure know how to raise my spirits again.  Several people have come to be about donating things for Nitzy. I'm so full of happy right now I might explode! Haha. I just wanted everyone to know how grateful I am. <3 And keep up the good work!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Woot woot! I love it when stories have a happy ending, and it sounds like Nitzy is going to be really happy with you. It's great when things come together at Christmas too. Merry Christmas Ophelia and Nitzy!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This forum is the BEST! :mrgreen: So many caring members it's truly amazing.  
There is one VERY SPECIAL person on this forum that has paid me on three different occasions to make/ship wheels at their exspense to hogs/owners in need,makes me proud to be a member of this great forum.  

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

And just so everyone knows... I got a bigger cage for her today!  It's one that's the same that she has now, only way bigger. I'm going to eventually build a wicked C&C for her, but until then she has this now.  and she finally got more mealworms! Does size matter though? (haha.) the ones she came with were /huge/ and these ones are tiny. Also, the lady at the pet store seemed impressed than she ate live ones. :3


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It sounds like you're going to be a great hedgie mommy! 

The huge mealworms have "teeth" and they can bite and injure your hedgehog. It's ok to feed as long as you cut their heads off. I used to feed Mustard the huge ones but I got tired of cutting their heads and started buying the small mealworms.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!! Sounds like everything is working out! I'm so happy for you both. 
Personally, as far as mealies go, I will buy some of the small ones & some of the large (but not super worms, those are the ones that bite & they creep me out :? ) & I just dump them all into a tuperware container. Put some dry wheat cereal in there & some hunks of veggies. Leave the lid off. And then feed the big mealies to the hedgies, then eventually the small ones grow up. 
I can finally touch them now! :lol: Yay for little victories. 
Congrats on everything! I think you will be a valuable member to our little group.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> I can finally touch them now! :lol: Yay for little victories.
> Congrats on everything! I think you will be a valuable member to our little group.


 :lol: I feel your pain. Well not literally - I still can't touch the flippin' things.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol I totally agree, I can't bring myself to touch the Aliens either. I can pick up the mealworms now if I do it really fast and don't think about it but the Aliens just freak me out to much :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

And the sound they make when they're crunched...eeeewwwwww..... :?


----------

